# 2 Unique Acres W/Mobile - Western NY



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

This is part woods, part field surrounded by pines with 2bed/1bath 70s mobile in East Otto, NY. Very tranquil and animal friendly, great place to raise small livestock or hobby farm. A pretty, private spot with electric/well/septic anchored by a generous apple orchard.
$29,000 
For a more detailed profile see Buffalo Craigslist (farm and garden) title Mobile w/2 Unique Acres.
Also, email me: [email protected] for more info.
This is a special place!


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I just looked on Buffalo Craigslist with no results...with the title, the price, other parameters. Do you have a direct link? Thanks!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Here


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you, that's a lovely property!!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice. I lived in Rochester, NY for 3 years and attended RIT. Long winters due to the Great Lakes snow effect.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Pretty nice for the money !


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Kinnb, the ad didn't show up right away. You should be able to view it now. It's also listed under Chautauqua CL under "Special 2 Acres w/mobile."
Gotten much interest but only one offer so far.


----------



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

Will you be adding photos of the interior? That's the best way for people to be able to judge the size and how everything fits in there. It's also one of the best tools a seller can have.



moonspinner said:


> This is part woods, part field surrounded by pines with 2bed/1bath 70s mobile in East Otto, NY. Very tranquil and animal friendly, great place to raise small livestock or hobby farm. A pretty, private spot with electric/well/septic anchored by a generous apple orchard.
> $29,000
> For a more detailed profile see Buffalo Craigslist (farm and garden) title Mobile w/2 Unique Acres.
> Also, email me: [email protected] for more info.
> This is a special place!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

That is a killer price


----------



## Pschmidt (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey, that looks pretty similar to the house we are about to move onto our land.  Darn good price for all listed on that.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

There are a few inside pix added. I'm not lacking for interest but only have had one offer. Everyone seems to like it but no takers so far. Some of the problem is a couple guys loved it but apparently did not fly it by their spouses first.


----------

